# صلاه من اجل مسيحين العراق



## esamkoko123 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بما اننا فى منتدى الكنيسه العربيه لذا اناشدكم يا اخوتى فى ان نرفع صلوات من اجل كنيسه العراق التى تمر حاليا بضيقات واضطهادات والام شديده وسأبدأبرفع صلاة قصيره وليكن ردكم اخوتى على صلاتى هذه  بصلاه من اجل العراق 
فهذه فرصه مباركه لتتحد صلواتنا ليستجب الرب امين0*
*ياربنا 00 يسوع المسيح
يا من فديتنا وخلصتنا وتألمت من اجلنا00 انت يارب قدير جدا وقوتك ظاهره فى ادق ما تراه العين00
فلتظهر قوتك مع اخوتنا المسيحيين فى العراق المتألمين 00 المضطهدين من اجل اسمك القدوس
مد يدك اليهم وانقذهم وقدهم الى بر الامان
كما كنت مع شعبك بنى اسرائيل وقدتهم فى البريه واوصلتهم الى ارض كنعان0
 اذكر اولادك المطرودين والمضطهدين فى العراق حافظ عليهم واعنهم ولا تتركهم واحفظهم فى ايمانك 0امين*منتظر الرد بصلاه


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربى وألهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح لك أرفع صلاتى من اجل أبنائك فى العراق لكى تحفظهم وتباركهم وتحميهم من يد الشرير يا رب أستمع واستجب لصلواتنا أمييييين  .​​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا عالمبادرة الحلوة منك وردة 
ربي يحميك دوم 

يارب احمنا من يد الضلم وانتشلنا من هذا الوضع الذي نحن فية
امين​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_يا من انقظت شعبك من فرعون
نطلب منك يا قوى و نحن نعلم اننا لا نستحق
ولكن من اجل قديسيك نتضرع اليك يا الهنا العظيم ان تضع يدك وترحمنا جميعا وتحمينا من جنود ابليس 
فنحن ليس لنا الا انت 
امين​_


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يشيل عنهم ويحفظهم من اجل المسيح  لان في العالم سيكون لهكم ضيق واكيد كل واحد ليه صليب يارب اعنهم *


----------



## esamkoko123 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا سعيد لهذه الاستجابه السريعه من أخوتى فى المنتدى ومنتظر المزيد من الصلوات من اجل اخوتنا المسيحيين فى العراق*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يقويهم ويشفع عنهم ويحط اسماءنا كلنا في سفر الحياه *


----------



## antonius (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا رب اننا نقف امامك عاجزين طالبين منك ان تساعد اهلنا في الموصل وان تحميهم من اتباع الشيطان..ان يعودوا سالمين لبيوتهم..يا رب ليخدموك ويمجدوا اسمك القدوس...يا رب..ارحم قتلانا وشهدائنا الابرار وكل نفس طاهرة زهقت لاجل اسمك المجيد..احفظ شعبك يا رب..باركه..واحميه..
يا رب اننا نتضرع اليك لان تستجيب طلبتنا اليوم..لاننا نحتاجك..اهلنا يعانون لاجل اسمك يا رب فباركهم..واعط اكليل الشهادة لمن قتل منهم..بقوة المسيح الرب..وشفاعة مريم القديسة الطاهرة وكل قديسيك يا رب...امنحننا السلام يا رب..امين


----------



## esamkoko123 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب اعنا وافتقد شعبك فى العراق انقذهم وثبتهم فى ايمانك وضمد جروحهم وعزى نفوسهم وكن معهم 
اخرجهم من ضيقتهم00 واعطى اكليل الحياةالابديه لمن نال الاستشهاد منهم وانصرهم بقوة صليبك احمهم من سهام الشرير الملتهبه نارا00 كن لهم سور نار يحميهم منهاارفع يدك على جنود الشيطان ليعرفوا عزتك00دمر المقاوم وحطم العدو وليلق مضايقو شعبك الهلاك كن مع شعبك وكنيستك بالعراق 00 امين*


----------



## باشق مجروح (29 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ابوي السماوي القدوس يا اله كل نعمة وبركة 
يا الهي الحبيب انا اباركك امجدك اعظمك الى الابد يا حبيبي يسوع
يا رب انا ارفع بين يديك كنيستك وابنائك بالعراق 
احنى دنضطهد كل ساعة من اجل اسمك يا رب
لكن بفرح وسرور دنستقبل الكاس وحاملين صليبنا خلفك 
كل الي اطلبه منك يا رب انو انكون قد المسؤلية العظيمة بنشر اسمك ورفع صليبك وانجيلك كاولاد الك
لتكن مشئتك يا يسوع لا مشيئتي
باسمك ارفع صلاتي يا رب الارباب وملك الملوك
يسوع المسيح
الى الابد 
امين......​


----------

